# Our country themed wedding! I am a MARRIED woman! Pictures added to page 15



## slb80

So I have finally decided to put all my wedding bits and bobs in one place.

I am 30, DF is 28. We have been together 4 years and we met at the farm where we keep our horses! We got engaged on my 30th birthday last August, we were out riding and DF jumped off his horse and got down on one knee! I was so shocked you could have knocked me over with a feather as he always said he isnt the type for marrage! 

So as horses play such a big part in our lives it only seems right they should come along to our special day (much to my mothers discust!) 

So the wedding will be taking place at our local registry office, at 11.45am on Friday June 17th 2011. :happydance: and I can't wait to marry the man of my dreams! We decided on a registry office because of the type of venue we wanted for our after party wasn't licenced to hold weddings, infact it is the first wedding they have had! We didn't want a church.


----------



## slb80

After we become Mr & Mrs we will be going on to a local farm for a Champainge picnic, this will be going on while we have our photos done. The picnic will be in personalised boxes like these
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCAHUS7H6.jpg
each one will have a lugage label with each guests name and finished off with one of thesehttps://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/140-1.jpg 

Each box will contain a few sandwiches, chocolate dipped strawberries, in indevidual wrapped cupcake like these
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCABWV1I2.jpg 
and a mini bottle of bubbly.


----------



## slb80

The venue is totally depending on the weather, hopefully it will be perfect and we will have it outside. We will be decorating it with bunting
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/untitled.jpg
and pompoms
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCAH7ZEOX.jpg

We will have 12 picnic tables each one with a gingham table runner down the centre, and bales of straw for extra seating. If it is raining we will have the reception in a barn a lit like this
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCASCD6XJ.jpg


----------



## slb80

So the picnic will be going on while we are having photos with our horses, I am hoping we get ones like these! 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCAU51J1U.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCADCSM90.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCAIZ3IB1.jpg

couldn't find any with bride and groom but DF will be riding too!


----------



## slb80

a little later on after all the photos, the horses will go home to bed and the BBQ will get fired up! and the party will begin! I am so excited now and it is all starting to come together!:happydance:


----------



## slb80

Oh I forgot dresses! I have 3 flower girls, this is there dress
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/untitled-1.jpg
and 2 teenage BM this is like there dress
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/dress.png
and this is my dress
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG003.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG006.jpg
and I will be changing into these shoes for riding in 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/imagesCATGIRBZ.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

aww its all sounds so rustic and lovely!! xx


----------



## NuKe

ohhhhhhhhhhh LOVELY! i absolutely LOVE the picnic idea! why didnt i think of that?!?! :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

I love this, it is so personal to you :cloud9:


----------



## slb80

Yesterday I went and spent a fortune on champagne and wines of the reception, and I still have more to get. I have also been into every fabric shop in the local area looking for wine coloured gingam which is so hard to fine, they only seem to stock bright redb blue and yellow! Thank goodness for ebay! I have ordered a couple of metres from different sellers to match the colours and a load of gingham ribbon in different thickness. I am going to sick of the sewing machine by the time we are done, but cant wait to get stuck in and doing now :)

I plan to go to the mil over easter and get our food amount sorted so we can get that ordered now. I am going to have to write a to do list now as my head is getting cluttered and I am worried I will forget something important.


----------



## honeybee2

we're spening £700 on alcohol alone hun so I know how you feel.

It all sounds so lovely though and it wont be long!! xx


----------



## slb80

I am starting to feel excited now, didn't feel it at all until a few weeks ago, I guess that is because there hasn't been loads to do but it is all kicking in now. I am just praying the weather is good so we can be outside instead of the barn but I am sure that will be just as lovely! 

It has taken my mum months to come to terms with us doing something that isn't traditional, even. when I tried my dress on I said imagine just how lovely it will look over my horses back and she just snubbed me ha ha, she is so not happy about it.


----------



## honeybee2

oh dear- well i think it will be wonderful and Im sure the weather will be perfect for you!! xx


----------



## slb80

Aw thanks, well i have to say my mother behavior has caused me more stress than i ever thought possible, probbably why my skin is so bad at the minute!


----------



## honeybee2

oh dear what else has she done?


----------



## slb80

It is all a pretty long story but in short we originally booked our wedding for Jan next year, the whole thing, wedding breakfast ect more because it was what was expected from us. Then in Jan this year she started inviting people I don't know or like, she told both my nephews they could be page boys ect and I broke down crying to DF saying this was not what I wanted. He agreed it wasn't us and as we were paying for it all we should cancel and do something more personal to us and he suggested we involved the horses somehow. So we canceled and rebooked our wedding as it i now. We then told our families, DFs side were thrilled and said it was much more us, my dad was amazing but my mum spat her dummy right out and even said she was disgusted we had brought it forward because my sister would be 7 months pregnant by then and would look huge on photos! then when she found out about the type of wedding she rrefused to talk to me for weeks! We have had issues with my sister having tantrums because for once the world isn't revolving around her and her 5th unplanned pregnancy(that she states often that she doesn't even want) all this to me who desperately wants children but cant without robbing a bank! 
They have both calmed a bit but my mum is still very cold towards our day but then moans I am not inincluding her with it. I just can't win! I am guessing that is why I have not been very organised with things also and it has taken a lot of the fun out of the preparation. 
Sorry it is sooo long, and that is the short version ha ha.


----------



## honeybee2

No dont apologise at all!

My Mum hasn't always agreed to me getting married, or should I say- she doesnt warm to marriage full stop as she's been married twice, and although she is still married to my stepdad, both marriages have been hard on her and not always worked. She doesnt see marriage as anything good basically. She has been very supportive and stuff and she knows its what I want. However, besides telling me that marriage isnt a great thing she still cried her eyes out at a wedding fayre because I told her I didnt want to try some cake as I'd already got a cake. She stormed off and cried for ages. Sometimes she moans she is not involved but I try to as much as possible. My sister is on her 2nd pregnancy and believe me when I tell you that the world has to revolve around her and yes she will be 6 months gone at the wedding. I dont mind though- my niece who is nearly two is the absolute love of my life and she will be my flower girl, so I know her next baby will be just as special.

I find that sometimes mothers try to make their daughters/sons wedding, the dream they never had. Its the same with careers, often they push and push to live their dream in your shoes. Its not fair. I agree that weddings are a joining of two families as well as the couple but at the end of the day, the wedding itself should reflect the couple, not the mums and dads. Of course they should be involved and mentioned etc but dont let them rule the roost!


----------



## slb80

So very true! Hopefully things will calm down now we are the last 8 weeks and there more to do and she can feel more involved!


----------



## slb80

I have just taken delivery of all my gingham ribbons for around napkins, ataching tags onto picnic boxes ect. I have also go to fabric samples for the table runners, will try them out tonight and mesure up and decide so I can get the order in, but at least I have enough now to be getting on with the bunting. Going to finish making my flowers tonight. Will get a photo posted of those. Iam getting excited with my tummy doing backflips just thinking about it now!


----------



## Tiff

honeybee2 said:


> No dont apologise at all!
> 
> My Mum hasn't always agreed to me getting married, or should I say- she doesnt warm to marriage full stop as she's been married twice, and although she is still married to my stepdad, both marriages have been hard on her and not always worked. She doesnt see marriage as anything good basically. She has been very supportive and stuff and she knows its what I want. However, besides telling me that marriage isnt a great thing she still cried her eyes out at a wedding fayre because I told her I didnt want to try some cake as I'd already got a cake. She stormed off and cried for ages. Sometimes she moans she is not involved but I try to as much as possible. My sister is on her 2nd pregnancy and believe me when I tell you that the world has to revolve around her and yes she will be 6 months gone at the wedding. I dont mind though- my niece who is nearly two is the absolute love of my life and she will be my flower girl, so I know her next baby will be just as special.
> 
> *I find that sometimes mothers try to make their daughters/sons wedding, the dream they never had.* Its the same with careers, often they push and push to live their dream in your shoes. Its not fair. I agree that weddings are a joining of two families as well as the couple but at the end of the day, the wedding itself should reflect the couple, not the mums and dads. Of course they should be involved and mentioned etc but dont let them rule the roost!

TRUTH!!

My heavens but my Mom is always trying to get me to do what she likes. We were musing about wedding stuff at one point and I was saying how happy I was with everything, and she told me "What's more important is that* I *like everything!"

:wacko:

Someone once told me to stick to your guns for your wedding. They backed down to what their parents wanted and have regretted it ever since. :nope:


----------



## KKSARAH

Sounds amazing cant wait to see your photos after the happy event has taken place :hug:


----------



## sapphire20

Mums are weird when it comes to weddings, my mum and dad paid alot of money for my sisters wedding, I have tried everything to make it as cheap as possible for her, but se hasn't thanked me and she isn't interested in the plans, where as OH mum asks all the time, they are paying half aswell and was excited about getting an outfit, 8weeks to go and my mum hasn't even tried on any!!! X


----------



## slb80

Funny my mum hasn't tried anything on yet ither!


----------



## slb80

I was just about to update you on the latest goings on and I get a text! My mum has just bought her clothes!

So yesterday I sat in the garden sticking ribbens and bows onto my wicker effect baskets for the sweetie table! they look lovely! will add a pic later! We also went out and bought all the sweeties. We got lovehearts, lollys, boiled sweets, fizzers, flying saucers, flumps can't remember what else lol. DF is excited about all the sweets, they are his thing. 
We also got all our champagne flutes, wine glasses ect. I feel like we are finally getting there with things.


----------



## sapphire20

Awww thats good she's got something, my mum has said she's going shopping soon and will def get something, she also apologised for not taking much interest!

Aww defo post a pick, we are having those chocolate ice cups on each table, your sweets sound ace I love those type, I'd be in heaven lol x


----------



## slb80

So here are my sweetie baskets, I have 12 of them in total. 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG027.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG026.jpg
I have also been a busy bee making napkin rings and bow to match, I have done about 50 so far, need to do another 100! They will each ahve one in there picnic box and then there will be a basket with them in for the bbq. I will be sick to death of gingham ribbon by the time I am done lol.
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG024.jpg

I have also made all my flowers now, here is what the flowergirls will have.
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG019.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG021.jpg

There are bigger versions for the bridesmaids and I am having a slightly bigger one, mine will have an Ivory shoe as I want to carry one of my horses shoes, so still have to paint and attach that!


----------



## pink_bow

They look fab especially the flowers, they are beautiful x


----------



## Kayley

the flowers are beautiful :D Love your sweet basket idea too


----------



## krissie1234uk

Gorgeous! They all match your theme beautifully. I love the sound of your wedding, it is going to be sooo memorable! 

Have you bought your glasses? It's probably too late to mention now but Tesco's do free glass hire. You leave a deposit that they don't bank and then you just pay for any breakages before they return your deposit. You don't need to give them a lot of notice and all you do is go to a customer service desk with your clubcard and ask about glass hire.


----------



## slb80

Oh darn we bought all our glasses at the weekend! oh well!


----------



## booflebump

Aww, those flowers are lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## slb80

I am working on a little surprise for df at the moment. Where we keep our horses there is a miniture shetland that pulls a cart. Df is always saying how much he would love to have a go so I am trying to organise with the owner to meet us round the corner from the venue so we can hop in and arrive to the venue in the cart. Df will just love it! Just hope I can get it sorted!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Only just seen this. I am so not into horse's but your day sounds amazing! I love the picnic idea that is brilliant! I can't wait to see your photos :flower: xx


----------



## Kayley

I have no idea about horses but isnt a cart far too heavy for a shetland to pull!? :-O


----------



## slb80

Not at all, they have a very light weight aluminum 2 wheel trap. They are designed for shetlands! Not the big carts you think of with horse and cart.


----------



## Kayley

Ooooh aww that has to be real cute :-D


----------



## slb80

Oh it is VERY cute! df just loves to see him out and about. the pony just loves it :)


----------



## mrsdavisthe1

that is just too cute omg


----------



## slb80

Oh m g. I feel so stressed today! I have no idea what has brought it on but I feel like I could cry any second! everything is on track and there isn't much more to sort out but I just feel blagh today. DF is sure it is because I have been to see my mum today and she stresses me but I don't think it is that. I am not sure I will sleep tonight!


----------



## slb80

Today I finally got my last rsvp! I am so pleased and I can now start working out my food quantitys and getting the name tags for the picnic boxes printed. I am now getting very excited :)


----------



## Tiff

:happydance: Wonderful!


----------



## slb80

It has been all go today, got the last rsvp. My stamp for my sweet bags has arrived so I have sat in work during the quite spell stamping all my bags lol, also our garden sign arrived today, that will be going at the entrance of ither the field or barn, it all depends on the weather! Getting so excited now :)


----------



## slb80

Oh my what a day, my veil has just arrived :)

Here are my sweetie bags
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG028.jpg

And here is the sign for our venue entrance
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/IMG030.jpg


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the sign!!! I would love to do something like that but it is SO freaking expensive to do it here. :nope:


----------



## slb80

It is amazing, and huge! way bigger than I expected. It was from vista print and only cost us about £8 with the stand.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Loving them! :D x


----------



## booflebump

Fab sign :thumbup:


----------



## Tiff

Our Vistaprint doesn't do them! :shrug: Ahhh well. Its amazing all the same. :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Yesterday I had a thought that made my stomach drop to the floor. What if the horses freak out at my dress and veil! My horse can be pretty jumpy with new strange things. So yesterday i tied a sheet around my waist and walked into his stable and he freaked!, he almost climbed the walls. I just kept walking to him and stroking him and he started to settle but I think I have got a busy 6 weeks getting him used to it and even riding with a sheet tied around my waist. I don't fancy him throwing me off on my wedding day! Why did I not think of this sooner!


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh dear! 6 weeks is plenty of time for him to become accustomed I'm sure. You must have an easily spooked horse then - maybe he's seen lots of ghosts in his time :haha:!!! Was very clever of you to think about that - I guess you know him really well :hugs:.
xxx


----------



## slb80

He is a big scaredy! The smallest things make him jump out of his skin! I do hope he settles and lets me ride him. I am going to look so funny walking about the farm with a sheet tied around me lol. Its a good job most people know what my horse is like and they will know what I am doing.


----------



## slb80

Having a work party tonight, My bridesmaids are a dab hand on the sewing machine and we are making all my table runners and bunting! It is going to be a fun night :)


----------



## Tiff

That sounds great!!! :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Work party was fab but got nothing done ha ha, I have left it all there as my wonderful bridesmaids said they will crack on and do it for me. So excited now :) going shopping on Monday got get our food list together. It is all coming together now


----------



## slb80

I haven't updated in a couple of weeks as I had to have beloved little dog to sleep and it totally devastated me. The last 2 weeks have been a blur of tears. I am now starting to feel a bit more human so I need to pull my finger out with the wedding. I think pretty much everything is inhand, my bm have done all the decorations, I have bought everything I need for the taable decoratons, just need to get my underwear and flowers for the mums, and roses for the tables. Pay the photographer and thats us done! I am so releaved that my mil has said she wants to arrange all the bbq food and puddings so that is a big weight of my mind!

WOW! Only 3 weeks until our day! so excited :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry to hear about your dog sweetie :hugs:

3 weeks :shock: not long!! :happydance: x


----------



## Tiff

Oh sweetie! I am so sorry about the loss of your furbaby! :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun sorry to hear about your beloved dog :cry: So sad :hugs: 

And only 3 weeks to go!!! I cant wait till we get to that stage! Trouble is, I'm so bloody well organised, that with just over 3 months to go, I've done pretty much everything :haha: Leaves me with virtually nothing weddingy to do over the next 3 months! 

You getting excited hun? Nervous?


----------



## honeybee2

sorry about your doggy- its so close now!!


----------



## slb80

Oh yes the nerves and excitement have started to kick in now! Not got much left myself to sort! everything now is last minute day before stuff. God I am excited :D x


----------



## honeybee2

anything left to do? x


----------



## slb80

Almost done now, just got the little last minute things to do like get the mums flowers and flowers for the table decoration, make up the picnic boxes the day before and dress the venue. I am pretty sure that is it. I can't believe it is only 16 days away not months anymore! oh how it has flown! Excited :)


----------



## Mynx

Wow 16 days left!!!! Eeeek!!! I think I'd be prancing around my living room screaming by now :rofl: 

Glad to hear you've got everything sorted out and that the only things you have to do cant be done till the day/day before!


----------



## honeybee2

oooo but its so close!!


----------



## slb80

eekk, I am hoping and praying mr weather man is right and there is a heatwave on its way and this rain takes a hike! I so want everything to be outside in the court yard and summer house, It would be just perfect. 

My horse has developed a hoof abcess so again I am praying it will be all clear by then as I will be so upset if he can't make it :( DF is saying he will be there even if he has a bandage on his foot and he is limping lol. 1 of my pageboys and 1 of my bridesmaids could very well be in plaster! different accidents in the same week, page boys leg and bm arm. they are unsure if they are broken at the minute so will find out for sure by the end of the week.

DF the sweet man has bought me a puppy to help with the loss of my girl and it is keeping me busy, she is also keeping me up everynight. good job I know my make up artist is amazing! hide the dark circles under my eyes. It has helped a lot. I miss my girl brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## slb80

Oops mobile glitch! 

not long now, bouncing with excitement now :)


----------



## honeybee2

oh my lots of accidents, hope everything clears up!!


----------



## slb80

Well the good news is bm and pg boy are both fine and although bruised no a cast in sight! Think they were just being careful! Starting to think about how my plans for the day before will come together, I am not sure there will be enough hours in the day to do everything lol. I am getting jittery and excited now. This day in 2 weeks we will be dressing the venue having decided if the wedding is in the barn or outside in the courtyard. I am praying this lovely weather hangs about and we are outside :)


----------



## honeybee2

oh my! well you sound organised, just the little details you have to try and remember!


----------



## slb80

I am starting to drive myself crazy with lists ha ha, I am so scared i will forget to do something. I have even started dreaming that I have forgotten to do things!


----------



## honeybee2

I live my life by lists- I have them all over my study wall!


----------



## slb80

I have lists of lists at the minute lol


----------



## Mynx

Haha I do lists of lists too and I've still got 3 months to go! I dread to think what I'll be like with 14 days! 

2 more weeks hun and all that planning, stress and organising will pay off :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

:blush: I don't do lists. I'm kind of a "fly by the seat of my pants" type of girl. Granted, this is me 3 months away. Like Mynx said... I bet I'll be a write off when I'm two weeks off! :haha:


----------



## slb80

Tiff I haven't done any lists until recently, I have now gone into list overload! I have done everything from memory but now it is so close I am worried my memory will fail me and I will forget everything I need to do. 13 days now!!


----------



## slb80

Wow 11 days to go! 

I am having my hair coloured and cut on Wed, I am going to be calling the photograpers for a chat over the next couple of days to discuss our horse riding shots, she has come up with some fab ideas so far! all my custom made thankyou cards have arrived and look amazing! The bridesmaid dresses are done and collected at the weekend, they look stunning. Got to email the venue this week with table numbers, and I need to order bales of straw for extra seating. I think thats it then!

So excited now, can't wait to wear my dress! x


----------



## honeybee2

hehe! you reminded me about hair colour- praps I should start thinking about mine!


----------



## slb80

My god we are into single figures! 9 days to go! I am having my hair cut and coloured tonight and I am hvaing my make up trial tomorrow night, then I just have to wait! I a

I GET MARRIED NEXT WEEK! EEKK


----------



## slb80

I am also getting obsessed with the 10 day weather forecast now, I have looked on about 6 different sites. and looking a few times a day to see if it has changed ha ha


----------



## Mynx

Single figures!!!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

yay with the hair, share a piccy after!


----------



## slb80

So with all this shocking weather today I am starting to think I should buy an umbrella, Will have to find quick. Another thing to add to the ever growing list of things still to do! Just when I thought I was sorted!


----------



## honeybee2

always last minute bits and pieces hun but its gona be FAB!!


----------



## sapphire20

Ooooooo getting close now! Hopefully the weather is good, im hoping so? How are you feeling? X


----------



## slb80

Well looking at the 10 day weather forecast we are going to get rain, and lots of it. Right now I feel very stressed :( there has been a guest problem that is very long and compkicated and is causing me no end of tears and stress, Poor df is stressed out of his mind also. We have both said we wish we had eloped and right now we don't know weather we are coming or going and we are right now not looking forward to our day and what problems will be had :(


----------



## honeybee2

always the same right before a wedding. Dont let guests stress you out honey, its the last thing you need right now. Just concentrate on you and your fiance x


----------



## sapphire20

Oh forget keeping everyone else happy it's about your and your OH not anyone else, they should be bloody grateful you have envited them, if they don't like it they can go home lol! Iv had enough of trying to keep everyone happy! ESP with y seating plan x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We had a similar problem with the guests too :grr: my seating plan was the bain of my life and had to be changed about 60 times in the last 2 weeks :grr: it will all come together hun and you will forget all about the stress :D x


----------



## slb80

Oh I do hope so, i would be much happier if they moaned and fought between themselves and didnt even tell us, I have the distinct impression that one guest wants us to uninvite another! Well it isn't happening. I have now just got to get on with it.
I have just made the call confirming that the reception will be in the barn, with all this wet weather and the forecast I think outsie will be impossible and muddy! I now need to frantically make extra decorations for the inside of the barn as it is huge and I don't want it to look bare! I have loads of scrap fabric so if anyone has any ideas how we can use it that would be great! I have also put an order in for pateo heaters, don't want the guests getting cold. 
I can now finally start looking forward to it, all this family bickering has got on top of me and now it is time to forget it and look forward to our day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just remember the day is about you and future hubby no-one else :hugs: xx


----------



## slb80

1 week! where does time go? I am starting to get butterflies now! Tonight I am having a chinese with the girls from work which will be lovely! I am going to Take That with some friends tomorrow night and sunday/monday just got lots of little bits to do. Then just 2 days in work. I am super excited now and have pushed the family thing out of my mind and our focusing on us and our day :) x


----------



## honeybee2

the week is bound to go so fast! x


----------



## Tiff

Cannot believe its a week! EEeeeeeep!


----------



## slb80

I decided I wasn't having a hen do but the girls at work wouldn't let me get away with that, so last night we has Chinese food and wine in the salon and then went to one of there houses for aa few hours, I can say I have not laughed that much in ages! It was a fab night. DF thought it highly amusing that I was tipsy, in all the years we have been together that is the closest to drunk he has ever seen me! 

going to see take that tonight with my friends and then it is time for the final preparations to be done!


----------



## honeybee2

ahhhhhhhh! I'm glad you had a good time!


----------



## slb80

It was fab, got my big white golf brolly now so don't care if it rains now! I am soooo excited now :)


----------



## slb80

How many times do I need to write now in one sentence lol. Its excitement im sure


----------



## honeybee2

hehe dont worry, your allowed to be excited!!


----------



## Tiff

Yaaaay! Super glad you got a night with your girls! :mrgreen: And yes, you are MORE than entitled to be excited!


----------



## slb80

4 days! I am working flat out the next couple of days! so I won't have much time to think about the wedding. Got to get as much work done now before my 2.5 weeks off work! Everything I can do is done, I just need to double cheak my list of to dos on Thursday. I can't believe I get married THIS WEEK!


----------



## slb80

Spent all last night doing last minute decorations and ironing all my table cloths. Working until 11pm tonight so will get nothing wedding done today. Tomorrow afer work I need to nip to marks and get the roses for my tables and drop the bunny off at the bunny sitter and then me time, Tan, nails and eyelashes!! It still doesn't feel real.

the weather forecast for friday is pants! Rain rain and more rain! but as long as my man is there it doesn't matter!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If your anything like me it won't feel real till your actually walking down the aisle :lol: ... in fact no it hit me when all my bridesmaids left for the venue and I was left on my own :lol: I was a blubbering wreck :haha: Enjoy these next few days hun coz they will fly by! x


----------



## slb80

So it is 3.24am and it is now 2 days before our big day. I worked until 11pm last night, I came home slept a little and I am now wide awake! My head is swimming with thoughts. I hope I get plenty of sleep tomorrow and Thursday night. Pointless post but trying to get sleepy again.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: try and get some sleep you'll need all your energy for the big day! I didn't go to sleep till 1am the morning of the wedding and I was up at 4.30am :lol: with a runny nose and sore throat I was flagging by 6pm and went to bed at 10.45! :haha: xx


----------



## honeybee2

Its so close now- its so unreal! Dont forget we want piccys! Try and drink some herbal tea, have a hot bath and relax, make a check off list- contact and double check all suppliers and last minute rsvps and make sure your dress etc is all in order! xx


----------



## slb80

It has hit me today and the nerves has started to kick in! I have had a couple of bottles of bubbly from my clients and it now feels real! It is tipping it down and the forecast for fFriday is no better, but you cant contral the weather, just glad I bought a big brolly now.


----------



## NuKe

even if it does rain u wont care less!!


----------



## slb80

Oh I know, just hope it isn't raining and very windy as the barn is open sided and I don't want our guests soaked! I have just been and bought the roses for the tables, and have got two beautiful huge orchids for our mums. 

I am now done with work for 19 days, Now I can sit back relax and enjoy it all.


----------



## honeybee2

yay for being off work- thats great!!!


----------



## cupcakekate

hope you have a lovely day!!!!!!! reading your posts from the last couple of days actually gave me little butterflies as i know i'll be feeling the exact same as you in february!! enjoy lovely :) xxx


----------



## Tiff

Wow, it is SO close! I cannot wait to see/read about it!! :happydance:


----------



## slb80

Today is my last day as a miss! and I am super chilled and super calm. I have a few last minute things to do today and we are dressing the barn later. I will take some photos aand post them later if you want a sneek preview?

I can't believe I get married tomorrow!


----------



## carly_mummy2b

:happydance::happydance::happydance: me too!!! :happydance::happydance:

I hope the sunshines for both of us! Good luck!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: good luck for you both. 

Pictures are a must! :thumbup: chill out today and relax :D xx


----------



## KKSARAH

Good Luck hun, I cant wait to see ya photos ENJOY every minute of it xxx


----------



## NuKe

today looks like its gonna be nice! hopefully the sun hangs around til tomorrow!! and hell yes we want a sneak preview!! I've been really looking forward to your wedding, could you post some pics of the picnic boxes and what's in them too plz? :haha:


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies, of course I can nuke x


----------



## NuKe

I just think it's an amazing idea! especially with the hay bales and gingham and bunting... it's going to be soooo "little house on the prairie" !!


----------



## honeybee2

^^^ hehe, I agree. Cant wait, have an amazing day- relax and chill. Thinking of you xx


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies, super excited now :) xx


----------



## sapphire20

Good luck!! Xxxxxx


----------



## slb80

Thanks hunni, and you xxx


----------



## Mynx

Awww good luck tomorrow, enjoy it! And I really hope the weather is kind to you! 

Definately want some sneaky peak piccies too ;) x


----------



## honeybee2

good luck you two- thinking of you both! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tDYMayp6Dk


----------



## Tiff

Have an AMAZING day!!! :happydance:


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck hope the weather holds out for you but if it done not you will still have a fab day. take every slowe and stop for a bit and look around and take it all in it gose so fast.


----------



## slb80

Morning ladies, today is the day, I can't believe it is here!
Didn't get any photos last night, a few things didn't go to plan so didn't leave the venue until 10pm. But all sorted now. So far the sun is shining but rain is ment to be on the way but that is fine. My nephews stayed at my mums and they have been up for an hour so excited. I can hear my mum trying so very hard to keep them calm. Bless!

anyway ladies this is my last post as a miss! see you all soon xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have a wonderful day hun and enjoy every single minute xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aww excited to see pics!! xx


----------



## Jin

Have a wonderful wedding day! x


----------



## Tiff

Can't wait!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did the day go hun? We NEED photos!! Xx.


----------



## sapphire20

Been waiting to see how you got on mrs!! X


----------



## slb80

Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been online, we are still away at the minute nd the reception for internet on my phone has been very hit and miss! I can't believe I have been a Mrs for 5 days now, I am sure time goes faster when your married! Will give a full report and pics when we return, I haven't even seen any yet! I do know we have a few cds of about 800 photos about!

The day was fantastic and the rain stayed away until about 6.30pm! The forecast was for it to be throwing it down all day. We had an amazing day but it goes so very fast! 

Will do a full update with pictures by Monday xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So glad you had an amazing day hun :flower: enjoy your honeymoon, can't wait to see the piccies :D x


----------



## twiggy56

aww glad you got good daytime weather...and looking forward to pics!!

Congratulations!! :flower:


----------



## NuKe

I've been soooooooooo looking forward to these pics... the anticipation is killing me!!!


----------



## xpatchx

Oh you got married on my DF's birthday!
The dress photo's from before hand looked beautiful, will look forward to seeing the ones from the big day! x


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations :kiss: :kiss: 

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

congratulations :kiss: :hug: cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## slb80

Just got an email saying our professional photos are ready already! can't wait to see them! We will be having a viewing next week when we are home from honeymoon! :) x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: can't wait!! x


----------



## NuKe

me too!!!


----------



## honeybee2

oooooooo :yipee: about time! :rofl: there is me acting like they are my photos! Sorry :blush: Im just so excited!


----------



## slb80

Well we are home now and I couldn't wait to look at some of my photos and I just had to share them, I am going to say sorry for the overload, had to be strict with myself!!

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/265135_10150209185991975_691521974_7487217_7142144_n.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050393.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050284.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050453.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/P1050411.jpg

Yes we had a trampoline, and yes I did get on it! There will be a picture somewhere but I am yet to see it! 
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20047.jpg

Our other special guests!
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20079.jpg

This is the puppy DH bought me a couple of weeks before the wedding.https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e293/Axelsmum/Ben2020Sarah20wedding20080.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It looks absolutely amazing hun and you look stunning congratulations xxx


----------



## honeybee2

aw hun, that looks so amazing! It looks just as I pictured it when you were planning awwwww x xxx


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun you look stunning! And the piccies are gorgeous, thank you so much for sharing :hugs: Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## Tiff

LOVE the pictures!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## booflebump

Wow, you look amazing :kiss: Congratulations my lovely xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

Love the photo's, you looked amazing :cloud9: Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## sapphire20

Awww the pictures are gorgeous and you look amazing! X


----------



## mrsraggle

Congratulations!!


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks you so much for sharing!

You looked beautiful! Love the 'Just Married' signs!!


----------



## mummymunch

Wow you looked lovely. Beautiful photos :)


----------



## NuKe

wowza! U looked utterly stunning!! I especially like ur hair and skirt of ur dress! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## KKSARAH

Wow, just what I was expecting, you look beautiful and love the photo with the horses and you and your husband with the tress behind, one of the best av seen xx


----------



## slb80

Thankyou everyone, there are more from our pro photographer in another post. photographers blog post if you fancy a look xx


----------



## August79

Those are lovely pictures!! Congratulations to ya'll.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lovely pics :) x


----------

